# Tight Hands!



## BryanD (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi all, I'm Bryan and new to the world of pocket watches. I am attempting to clean a Waltham (not sure which one) and am having problems removing the hands of the dial. I am using a Presto and the minute hand came off gently first go but no luck on the hour hand. Not only is it tight on the pinion but the claws of the presto cant seem to get "under" the hand to lift it off. It seems as though the part of the hand around the pinion is almost sunken in, making it difficult to gain leverage. I have been gently trying for about an hour and a half now. is there a tool with a shallower claw? Any suggestions from anyone who's had a similar problem would be much appreciated! Cheers.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

hand levers for the minute hand, if the hour hand is stuck then take the dial off with then hand still on


----------



## BryanD (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Thomasr, I guess i'll have to do that.Ii was attempting a full clean but not worth it in this case. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Have you tried identifying your watch using the NAWCC database using the serial number from the movement?

If not us this link http://www.nawcc-info.org/walthamdb/LookupSN.asp


----------



## BryanD (Jan 14, 2014)

Cheers David, I followed your link. Turns out it is a Waltham Bond St, 7 jewel, size 14 watch manufactured in 1895. Excellent reference site, thanks for the link.


----------

